# Harwood lumber sources in Northern Illinois



## mike5753

I am looking for a soiurce for hardwood in the Northern Illinois area. I have been using Owl Hardwood but they seem to be pricey. Any suggestions welcome. I am in Arlington Hts., Il


----------



## NathanAllen

Owl is a little on the expensive side, but I've never had issue with their product. However, below are some direct sellers, contact information courtesy of Dupage Woodworkers.

Another place is to keep your eye on Craigslist. There is a regular miller who posts out of the City of West Chicago and another who operates out of Iowa but makes regular runs to Chicago area. The best pricing/selection though in the area in my opinion is Kirkland, though Ron Meyers is close and a much more personnal experience.

Kettle Moraine Hardwoods
195 S. 27th St.
(I-94&7 Mile Rd)
Caledonia, WI 53108
262-835-9212
www.kmhardwoods.com

Kirkland Sawmill
606 West Main Street
Kirkland, Illinois 60140
(815) 522-6150

Meyers Woodworking and Lumber
1413 River Road
Batavia IL 60510
Shop 630-231-2955
Cell 630-308-2955

The Hardwood Connection
1810 W State St
Sycamore, IL 60178
815-895-8733
www.thehardwoodconnection.com


----------



## blackcherry

Good luck , lumber in North Ill. is extremely pricey, of the list posted by NathanAllen Kirkland Sawmill is your best bet for lumber. They carry a large inventory of hickory, red and white oak, elm, elder, ash. He has probably the best QSWO I've seen in quite sometime but price a little high at 4.80 bd. ft. If i were building mission furniture I would purchase in a heart beat the stuff is first rate. Cherry and walnut inventory is quit low and price high. As far as The hardwood connection there prices are right along the same line as Owl. Here a mill in central IL. Cutler Custom Woods owners Dean & Pam Cutler RR#1 Box 76 Lakewood, IL 62438 217-783-2669. Now were talking great pricing and great people. I know its a drive but QS material begins at 1.80 to 2.50 bd. ft. If your ever in that area give Dean a call, I can't say enough about his product….hope this help and good luck again…Blkcherry


----------



## mike5753

Thanks for the info. I will check the folks in Central Il. My daughter and son-in-law live in Peoria area, so I would be pretty close. As far as OWl I have no problem with their products and service has been great, just need to get my costs down.


----------



## blackcherry

I know i still use owl when it on the customer dime. When you visit Dean let him know Will sent you and by the way he has some great QSBlkWalnut around two buck bd.ft…good luck BC


----------



## a1Jim

You can check hear and see if there's any others.

http://www.woodweb.com/


----------

